# J.C. Higgins Serial Number/Model Number Help Please



## BillT (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello all!
I am a brand new member and it's nice to see a website and members such as this. I am looking forward to corresponding with new people.

I just got my father's old J.C. Higgins bike from my parents' old barn. It is rough, but I have already started disassembly to restore it. I am having a hard time identifying the bike, though. After reading several threads on here, I'm not sure what to think, other than ask for help.

INFO: The front badge says 'Made in France JC Higgins Sears Roebuck & Co'  The bottom ID badge says 'Model Number 506.4604.F' and 'Serial Number 4379'

There are no other identifying markings on the bike or components, except the shifter, which is Sturmey Archer 3 or 4 Speed.

Thank you in advance for any help on this! 

Bill


----------



## BrentP (Jul 11, 2014)

A photo would help greatly.


----------



## BillT (Jul 11, 2014)

Yes, sorry!


----------



## BrentP (Jul 12, 2014)

This model (4604) is in the 1953 Sears catalog, and was a model they called an "Imported English Lightweight". Although it says "Designed and Built in England Exclusively for Sears", obviously some were built in France to the same design and specs., and were given the 4604F designation.


----------



## BillT (Jul 12, 2014)

Many thanks! I found a PDF of the 1952 Catalog and it's in there. I appreciate the information, now on to restoration.


----------



## BrentP (Jul 13, 2014)

BillT said:


> Many thanks! I found a PDF of the 1952 Catalog and it's in there. I appreciate the information, now on to restoration.




You must have found it in the Christmas 1952 catalog.  Sears would introduce their bikes for the next model year in the Christmas catalog.  I couldn't any mention of it in my 1952 reference book.


----------



## BillT (Jul 17, 2014)

Yes. It says Sears Christmas book page 302.

Do you know of any online resources to find brake and shifter cables for this model? I am stripping all the parts to have re-chromed and painted, but some of the bolts, screws and cables probably need to be replaced. The cables seem to work fine, but the plastic is stripped in places, so I thought I would just replace them. Thoughts on this?

Thanks again for your help!

Bill


----------



## BrentP (Jul 20, 2014)

Any bicycle shop will be able to sell you cables, and if you want they will custom cut and install them as well.


----------

